# El Cañoncillo: Un oasis en el desierto liberteño



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Había leído sobre el oasis Bosque El Cañoncillo hace un tiempo, por cuestiones de tiempo no podiamos quedarnos a acampar, pero de seguro volvemos y lo hacemos, desde Trujillo toma hora y media en llegar hasta un pueblo llamado Tecapa en la provincia de Pacasmayo, de ahí 10 minutos para llegar al oasis, El oasis de Cañoncillo está rodeado de dunas, tiene un bosque de algarrobos, por el mismo motivo de tiempo no pudimos ver la Huaca Colorada ni los vestigios Cupisnique, Chimú e Inca, disculparán pero no soy muy buen fotógrafo, aquí les muestro desde la entrada del oasis hasta la llegada a la laguna, espero les guste!



























































































Después de caminar y admirar la belleza del lugar durante unos 40 minutos llegamos a la hermosa laguna Cañoncillo,la laguna El Cañoncillo es el corazón del oasis y tiene alrededor de 500 x 100 metros y 3 metros de profundidad, una laguna muy limpia y con mucha flora y fauna, pude observar una gran variedad de peces, patos, aves, hasta una vacas.














































Debido a unos problemita ya no pude seguir tomando mas fotos y tratar de captar toda la belleza del lugar, pero prometo volver y darme la vuelta a la laguna y subir hasta las dunas y captar a la alguna desde la altura, de hecho que es un buen lugar para acampar y sentir la naturaleza plenamente, anímense y si algún día pasan por Trujillo, no se olviden de este lugar y para los que viven en Trujillo solo esta a hora y media, espero les haya gustado y muchas gracias por su atención.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Está muy bueno .... que bien que aparte de la conocidísima Huacachina exista otro oasis en el desierto peruano


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

si es bonito para la gente q les gusta la naturaleza, fui una vez


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

escuche de este lugar cuando vivi en trujillo, pero no estoy seguro si es el mismo bosque de san pedro....
en fin , muy bello lugar... si toda nuestra costa fuese asi..solo hora y media??..vale la pena la verdad.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Que bacan la fotos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué chéeere se ve, perfecto para acampar o al menos pasar una bonita tarde!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien chévere ah! Nunca había visto fotos de ese oasis.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bonito el Oasis.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Muy bonito!! se ve bastante bien...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy interesante, está bonito.


----------



## Liberteño (May 10, 2006)

Yo viví hasta los 10 años por la zona, está cerca a San Pedro y ahora ya está asfaltado hasta San José, el distrito donde está el bosque, pero también hay otra ruta por las dunas de San Pedro donde hay unas ruinas de un pueblo antiguo. No se van a arrepentir se los recomiendo.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Muy chvr, lo incluire en mi proxima visita a esa region.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Alucinante, me recuerda a la Huacachina.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q chvr q se ve este oasis,,,


----------



## david00 (Aug 16, 2008)

Que chevere se ve ese Cañoncillo! no sabía que existiahno:


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Y yo ni enterado de su existencia, definitivamente en mi próximo viaje estará incluido. 
Los bosques de algorrobo son preciosos esa mezcla de ambiente árido con ese tipo de vegetación es genial.
Pena que muchos de estos bosques estén siendo talados masivamente sobretodo en la zona ubicada más al norte.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Yo si sabia y nunca he ido.....Obligado tengo que ir....se ve bonito.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que bien que se animen a visitar este oasis, aprovechen y quedense a acampar.


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

ya se donde hare realidad mis fantasias ....... jijiji


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Se puede bañar en esa laguna o no, o hay lugares por ahi como para bañarse, en el oasis ?????


----------

